# Fake Kamagra



## Irish Beast

Didn't really know which area to put this in so apologies if it needs to be moved

In short I have been offered some kamagra from a source I have used before at a very appealling price. Not heard of any fakes but I would not be surprised if they exist!

Can anyone advise before I blow my life savings and have a 10 year boner! LOL


----------



## Irish Beast

Bignath4607 said:


> Never heard of fakes myself as its so cheap I don't know why anyone would fake it just my experience of course


You would be surprised! People would fake pennies in some places if they could. Never heard of them either but thanks for the input


----------



## Omen669

Ask for a tester :thumbup1:


----------



## ashmo

ebay if you know what to look for cheap as chips


----------



## Clubber Lang

wasnt there something about fake/legit ones having dark green writing on the blister, and some having black writing?

thats totally off the top of my head, just remember that from years ago.

like above, ask for a tester? And TBH viagra is so cheap im surprised any are faked, but then again ive seen some poor quality Sildenafil blister strips and lads moaning they arent great.

currently im using Sildamax 10x100mg blisters, very good.


----------



## Omen669

Did you get some?


----------



## Adrian88

Going rate £10 for 4 kamagra gold. Hitting it with a stick in the mornin lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

SimonE23 said:


> Both Kamagra and Viagra contain 100mg Sildenafil as their active ingredient. They are basically the same in other words. Some people seem confused about this. Genuine Kamagra is made by Ajanta Pharma in Mumbia, India, who are FDA approved, but the market is awash with fakes from China. I recommend Kamagra London because their gear is genuine. It is always long dated and it is usually delivered complete with original packaging; not just tatty old blisters of unknown origin.


 lol @ those prices!


----------



## Adrian88

80 for £100 :thumb


----------



## mark thomas

too many rips offs out there, and these I have been effected by so wish you luck


----------



## lewdylewd

Irish Beast said:


> Didn't really know which area to put this in so apologies if it needs to be moved
> 
> In short I have been offered some kamagra from a source I have used before at a very appealling price. Not heard of any fakes but I would not be surprised if they exist!
> 
> Can anyone advise before I blow my life savings and have a 10 year boner! LOL


 Never had bunk had underdosed stuff though. In fact after trying real Viagra I'd say most Kamagra and other Sindenafil brands are underdosed.

I got 100 Shree Venkatesh chewables pretty cheap but a whole one is about as powerful as 1/4 a Viagra. However unless your actually impotent (I take it you just use it as a performance enhancer) that's more than enough.

Anyway Cialis is the way to go, lasts for days, no headaches, runny noses, or red head. Also tons of positive sides.


----------



## HammerHarris

To the moderators

Why did I get a warning / post removed when I said i can get kamagra cheaper? When theres blatantly a link above ? Hard to understand considering all I said i can get cheaper


----------



## HammerHarris

In fact looking back there's a couple of links for kamagra .....where did I mention to buy kamagra ? All I mentioned I can get cheaper . If that's a warning thats reludicrous after all the links on this kamagra thread . I'd appreciate a moderater ( dark sim ) to explain please .

Seems slightly biased to me unless you have links to these mentioned sites on here ?


----------



## Dark sim

Do not post links to sites that sell prescription meds or AAS. Offering to know a source will be treated in the same way.


----------



## HammerHarris

Aaaghhh weeks later I see these other links have now been removed . Yet my question is still the same , where did I post any link !? This site is more and more about politics .

I've not offered a source nor named a source . I said i can get cheaper .


----------



## Mingster

There's no politics, merely posting rules.

Currently you are in breach of Rule 11. If it were politics you would have been given an infraction for that too. There is a proper channel to challenge a mod decision and the open board isn't it.https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73309-uk-musclecouk-posting-rules/?do=embed


----------



## HammerHarris

1. I've not named no source .

2. I've not given any indication of a source .

Im on a forum and someone mentioned prices ....I said i can get cheaper ? Yet there's blatant pushers on here? I don't need to read rules as I've not broke any ....another thing I've never even mentioned prices . I think if this is the case you need to review about a 1000 posts on here from other folk . So if someone paid over the odds for items can't I say you've been ripped off ? Or is that against the rules ? Exactly the same


----------



## Mingster

HammerHarris said:


> 1. I've not named no source .
> 
> 2. I've not given any indication of a source .
> 
> Im on a forum and someone mentioned prices ....I said i can get cheaper ? Yet there's blatant pushers on here? I don't need to read rules as I've not broke any ....another thing I've never even mentioned prices . I think if this is the case you need to review about a 1000 posts on here from other folk . So if someone paid over the odds for items can't I say you've been ripped off ? Or is that against the rules ? Exactly the same


 As I said in the preceding post there is a designated avenue provided for you to raise these issues. I've supplied a copy of the posting rules and have kindly pointed out the rule you have broken, yet you immediately do so again.

I've now asked you nicely twice not to raise these issues in the open forum.


----------



## HammerHarris

Mingster said:


> There's no politics, merely posting rules.
> 
> Currently you are in breach of Rule 11. If it were politics you would have been given an infraction for that too. There is a proper channel to challenge a mod decision and the open board isn't it.https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73309-uk-musclecouk-posting-rules/?do=embed


 I think you need to check the post by Simon E23 ( about 8 messages up ) who blatantly names a site . I never have .

Sorry for bringing this up again but it's strange how that post can remain on here basically directing folk to an expensive site . But I'm in the wrong for saying I get it cheaper! ! Just like 80 % of folk probably can


----------



## SwollNP

i questioned about fake kamarga too as I found to get it extremely cheaply, cheaper than whats mentioned on this thread above, but after ordering and trying, it was spot on... must just be a cheap product.


----------



## HammerHarris

I think my post had stood on someone's toes on here. Someone mentioned a site and prices , I didn't. ..just said i can get cheaper. ...then banned !!! Hahaha don't take sherlock to work that out !!! Kamagra , generic viagra all the same . Generic viagra is cheaper anyhow as kamagra is an actual brand


----------



## Mingster

HammerHarris said:


> I think you need to check the post by Simon E23 ( about 8 messages up ) who blatantly names a site . I never have .
> 
> Sorry for bringing this up again but it's strange how that post can remain on here basically directing folk to an expensive site . But I'm in the wrong for saying I get it cheaper! ! Just like 80 % of folk probably can


 You are responsible for your own posts just as others are for theirs. I've never mentioned sites, only the fact that you have ignored the rule on disputing mod decisions on the board rather than following the procedure provided.


----------



## HammerHarris

Mingster said:


> You are responsible for your own posts just as others are for theirs. I've never mentioned sites, only the fact that you have ignored the rule on disputing mod decisions on the board rather than following the procedure provided.


 I've not mentioned sites either, prices nor sources .


----------



## Dark sim

HammerHarris said:


> I think my post had stood on someone's toes on here. Someone mentioned a site and prices , I didn't. ..just said i can get cheaper. ...then banned !!! Hahaha don't take sherlock to work that out !!! Kamagra , generic viagra all the same . Generic viagra is cheaper anyhow as kamagra is an actual brand


 Give it a rest. There is no agenda for kamagra or any other drug for that matter lol.


----------



## HammerHarris

Dark sim said:


> Give it a rest. There is no agenda for kamagra or any other drug for that matter lol.


 Does that mean I've won the argument :thumb:


----------

